# We made a tool for nabbing sold-out campsites



## karj (Feb 5, 2018)

In B.C., campsites get booked early—and some hoard spots. This gets irritating, when you’re all ready to go, and nothing’s available.

So, my friend built this tool that scans for cancellations. He thought others would like it, too, so we made it available to anyone at: https://www.campnab.com. We started with B.C., only. Since then, we’ve added Ontario, Canadian National Parks, Washington State, and California.

The tool works surprisingly well. Most days thousands of spaces become available. We charge for the service, to cover some of our costs. That said, memberships are reasonably priced (and can be cancelled at any time).

I hope it’s OK that I’m sharing this, here. We think it’s a pretty handy tool, and would love to help more campers get out there!


----------

